# Kennels



## Michael Bennett (Apr 19, 2011)

Looking at putting up a few dog runs. I was looking for a couple of suggestions, opinions and maybe some thoughts. I have read a few threads on here about kennels which have been invaluable.

First, I hear Mason Kennels are the best hands down. Does anyone have experience with L Bar M Ranch kennels? I have read a few good things but mostly it was from hunting dog people. These runs will be to contain Malinios.

Second, with the Mason Kennels is fence fighting a problem with the small diamond pattern they use (1" I think?)?

Third, is sealed concrete the best floor? Pea Gravel?

Any tips or or things you would do if you built your runs over again? Pictures of peoples setups are always nice to see too!


----------



## Sue Calkins (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm at the same point. We're in the process of planning a small building for 3 indoor outdoor kennels. I'd really like to get them off concrete. We were thinking of just a floating building wi/wood floors inside, 5x7 w/4x6 rubber mats. I'm hoping the option to go outdoors will keep the inside clean. They are currently on concrete in our old barn in 12x12. Young male sometimes goes inside but mostly clean, female always unless she has a sick day. They're out 3x/day plus training time plus house time. Friend has a 12x12 outdoor w/doghouse on treated decking. Been there for 23 years, she loves it. the panels on the decking keep them off the ground, easy to clean, sanitize and shovel off the snow. Not hard on joints, no digging, dog stays clean. So that's my thought for the outdoor portion.


----------



## Wade Morrell (Jan 5, 2009)

We have the Mason Ultra base kennels in our facility. We purchased the frp panels so there is no fighting between. Very good construction and easy to assemble. Cleaning is also easy as they are all connected with the plumbing system.


----------



## jamie wilson (Jan 10, 2011)

I have double 6x12 with fight guard and roofs as well, from L bar M, love them very heavy duty no way anything is getting out and seem to be standing the test of time had them 3 years with no problems.


----------



## Michael Bennett (Apr 19, 2011)

jamie wilson said:


> I have double 6x12 with fight guard and roofs as well, from L bar M, love them very heavy duty no way anything is getting out and seem to be standing the test of time had them 3 years with no problems.


 
Do the fight guards seem pretty sturdy? I assume these are outside kennels?


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Michael Bennett said:


> These runs will be to contain Malinios.
> 
> Second, with the Mason Kennels is fence fighting a problem with the small diamond pattern they use (1" I think?)?


With Malinois et al it isn't the size of the diamond pattern that makes fence fighting a problem it is the fact that they can see each other and that is how it starts. I really think that paying the extra to visually isolate via FRP panels or with false walls, cinder block etc saves in the long run. 

Just do a quick estimate on what dental surgery could cost then compare that to visually isolating the individual kennels.


----------



## Stefan Nadzam (Jul 20, 2012)

I built these last year and I love it .


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Very nice kennel setups!


----------



## jamie wilson (Jan 10, 2011)

Michael Bennett said:


> Do the fight guards seem pretty sturdy? I assume these are outside kennels?



Yep outside and the fight guard has had 2 malinois bouncing off it for 3 years and never had any issues.


----------



## dewon fields (Apr 5, 2009)

Michael Bennett said:


> Looking at putting up a few dog runs. I was looking for a couple of suggestions, opinions and maybe some thoughts. I have read a few threads on here about kennels which have been invaluable.
> 
> First, I hear Mason Kennels are the best hands down. Does anyone have experience with L Bar M Ranch kennels? I have read a few good things but mostly it was from hunting dog people. These runs will be to contain Malinios. *Malinois containment is important, metal top cover is mandatory, they will climb out. *
> 
> ...


 *I have heavy duty mesh tarp for summer, in the winter I take off mesh and put a solid black thick tarp. It absorbs heat in the winter. also you need to make a run at least 10x10. 5x10 or 6x12 are large enough however they will step in their poop more frequently. *


----------

